# PCGH-Epic-PC GTX1080Ti-Edition: Samsung 960 Pro M.2-SSD und i7-6800K [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. Mai 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Epic-PC GTX1080Ti-Edition: Samsung 960 Pro M.2-SSD und i7-6800K [Anzeige]*

						Der Epic-PC ist ein PCGH-PC mit einer superschnellen M.2-SSD und kann dank 6-Kern-CPU und GTX 1080 Ti auch bei den restlichen Komponenten überzeugen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Epic-PC GTX1080Ti-Edition: Samsung 960 Pro M.2-SSD und i7-6800K [Anzeige]*


----------



## Bohrwardor (25. Mai 2017)

puh 3000 öcken ist schon ne hausnummer aber irgndwie ist das standard geworden..


----------



## tsd560ti (25. Mai 2017)

Ist auf jeden Fall ne sinnvolle Spiele-Kombi. 

Ich würde aber auf den Epic-Pc ofDoomness mit nem Ryzen Threadripper und 2 Vegas warten 

Sent from my Mi Max using Tapatalk


----------



## 9Strike (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Jetzt lieferbar: PCGH-Epic-PC GTX1080Ti-Edition - Samsung 960 Pro M.2-SSD und i7-6800K [Anzeige]*

Ach komm, ihr habt nicht wirklich einen 6800K reingehauen? Ein Ryzen 1700X wäre deutlich sinnvoller und günstiger gewesen.


----------



## Pu244 (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Jetzt lieferbar: PCGH-Epic-PC GTX1080Ti-Edition - Samsung 960 Pro M.2-SSD und i7-6800K [Anzeige]*

Danach kann man sich beschweren, das in den "Epic" PCs keine Epyc CPU drinsteckt, der "Ultimate" PC nicht wirklich ultimativ ist und auch der "Extreme" PC ist nicht wirklich extrem. Ihr habt glück das hier nicht das US Recht herrscht, hier kann maximal eine Rückgabe rausschinden.


----------

